# New salt bin ready for service!



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

I got my new bin set up and now no snow. The bin works great for keeping everything dry. 18' high 22' wide and 24' deep, with 28 tons of salt right now and its not even 1/4 full. Now just snow!!


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

how many yrds is 28 tons??...why do you need so - much>>>> how many sanders / trucks do you have....wat kind of equitment do you use to load the salt...nice set-up!!!!!!:yow!:


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't know how many yards, but I would say close to one ton per yard. We run two v-boxes. We went through 19 tons in December and this is our second load. It doesn't seem like we will be using much of it either. We use a Bobcat S-185 with cab, heat, and air conditioning to load.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice setup! How much did it end up costing you to set up? Mafia block and enclosure?


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

It was about $2900 without the paving. I paid $1700 for the paving that it sits on.


----------



## DaveOhio (Jul 23, 2000)

Good work. I like it.

David


----------



## sam c (Jan 5, 2001)

Nice set up  I have the same enclosure at ground level. I store my summer equipment in it during the winter, one of my best investments so far. Be careful with hot exhaust stacks on the poly fabric. All it takes is a touch to burn a hole in it Good Luck


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

fortydegnorth said:


> It was about $2900 without the paving. I paid $1700 for the paving that it sits on.


Yeah thats about right. Those damn mafia blocks are a couple of bucks.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

how much did you pay for the blocks?

I paid $20 a piece, and i heard they might start running a discount because they have so many.

Good looking set-up. Much better than the old tarp method


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

I have $25 per block in it. Didn't think that was too bad.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*Salt Bin*

Nice bin you have there. Ours is simular. We are happy with it also. Here is a pic of our salting operations.

Dave


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Great job looks great and out of the weather for reload ....


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

$20-$25 for mafia blocks? Wow, thats dirt cheap!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

very nice design! something like that is in my future. do you get blocks that are seasoned? due to the salts corosive behavior?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

where did you get the cover and how much did it cost?

what are the dimensions of your blocks...

we are just about finished building our bins, we have 2 bins next to eachother each are approx 19x22x8....we are very excited about them and cant wait to begin using them


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

I can't remeber the name of the website that we purchased it from, but I will see if I can find the receipt for it and let you know. The price shipped was around $1500. It does have the roll-up door kit on the front and the rear is also a split door so it can be opened like a tunnel in the summer for storing mulch. I beleive shipping was around $250 from somewhere around the New England area. I would have rathered a round top but could't find one the right size and a different size would have required cutting a lot of blocks. Best purchase ever for salt storage. Probably didn't need six feet high on the blocks for salt but for mulch its great. We try to keep at least 80 yards of mulch all summer. The blocks are 2'x2'x4' and weigh about 2300#


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

i have two cover alls, one with the house shape and one of the round top ones. The house styles will hold more snow on the roof which needs to be cleaned off or it will fall in. IMO the round top is the only way to go.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

We used to have one of those "tents" set up on concrete blocksand one day one of my guys had a brain fart and drove the truck out at an angle and ripped it down. When I looked at the cost of replacing it with another "tent" I couldn't justify it. The thing was 5 years +/- old and was already wearing and tearing in multiple areas.

We ended up putting up a permenant building up for 50% more but with a life expectency of 8 times more.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

fortydegnorth said:


> I have $25 per block in it. Didn't think that was too bad.


That's a good price; they go for about $34/ea here, but they are bigger. Now all we need is some weather!


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

I get the blocks real cheap too. I have a contact at a cement comp. and he told me 15.00 per. The only problem is hauling them and stacking them...I only have a skid steer. I think next year I'll be doing a similar set up but a little smaller at my house. My local supplier is only open during normal business hours? It's a pain in the a-- to load up at there convience. Go figure, I still have a load in my sander from the other night when the rain was "supposed" to turn to snow!


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

Big Dog
Nice salt barn, where in central mass are you located ?

Steve


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Potomac Lawns said:


> Big Dog
> Nice salt barn, where in central mass are you located ?
> 
> Steve


Thanks, From Central Massachusetts.


----------



## SnowDozers (Oct 3, 2005)

We have a similar setup... but I like the buckles on the front door of yours... ours is at ground level and we can put 50 ton in no problem. However, a wind storm this year opened the zipper on our front door and tore it in half. Still keeps it nice and dry, but it doesn't offer much protection from nosey people. We have used around 200 ton this year already and we just got another 60 this afternoon.


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

fortydegnorth said:


> I got my new bin set up and now no snow. The bin works great for keeping everything dry. 18' high 22' wide and 24' deep, with 28 tons of salt right now and its not even 1/4 full. Now just snow!!


Curious how it is standing after the wind storm that went through this week?


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

Ours is not standing anymore.
The bolts broke and metal bent.
Time to order more parts and build it again.


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

mrplowdude said:


> Ours is not standing anymore.
> The bolts broke and metal bent.
> Time to order more parts and build it again.


There were several in our area that the farmers had up.. most are either partially destroyed or fully gone after that storm. Too bad, they weren't cheap.


----------



## SnowDozers (Oct 3, 2005)

The day we set ours up we didn't get done with the tarping until 6:30 so we were unable to rent a jackhammer to knock out the asphalt under it. Needless to say, the wind ended up getting to 60 MPH that night and folded the thing in half. We went out the next day, pushed the entire tent to the side, punched the 5 holes for the one side and hooked up to the other with two of our trucks. Luckily we were able to pull it back into a normal position and we were able to secure the other side to the ground. We had the front door ripped off later on in the season, but it still keeps things nice and dry.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*salt bin*

Here is part of our salting operation. Has been up for 5+ years. Works great.

See if I can upload the pic.

Dave


----------



## Tri-County INC. (Dec 5, 2005)

*that is nice*

i really like that one, looks rather strudy and could really stand up to the wind. Northeastern ohio makes it hard on any salt bin, for the other guy there is a place in NY that can build a salt dome like the state uses for i think about 9,000 not quite as tall but just as wide. really nice,


----------

